# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  برنامج ادارة الملفات File Expert 4.0.2 Apk  في اجهزة الاندرويد Android

## Ae3sar

*برنامج ادارة الملفات File Expert 4.0.2 Apk  في اجهزة الاندرويد Android*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *برنامج File Expert 4.0.2 Apk  الاقوى في ادارة الملفات ونقلها عن طريق ftp و  WIFI ويب فهو يدير الملفات  و التطبيقات المخزنة على هاتف الاندرويد ويدير الاقراص ويمكن تخزين  الملفات على بطاقة ذاكرة خارجية SD او عن طريق الشبكة الاسلكية المحلية**ويمكنك ايضا عمل مشاركة لملفات  هاتك بين الاصدقاء باستخدام الشبكة لاسلكية Wifi يمكنك استخدام متصفح  الانترنت للوصول ال الملفات , و التعامل مع الملفات عن طريق بروتكولات ftp ,  ايضا يدعم البلتوث**يقوم باستعراض الملفات من الجذور ويستكشف لك الملفات للمستخدمين المتقدمين .**البرنامج مجاني من دون اعلانات**البرنامج قد حمل من الماركت 6 ملاين ولا يزال يكبر العدد بسرعة كل يوم !**يقوم بجميع العمليات الاساسية ( نسخ , لصق , نقل , انشاء واعادة تسمية للملفات ) والمجلدات الخاصة بك**واضح وسهل للغاية , واجهة سهل التعامل معها مع معظم المستخدمين وبدء العمل في ثانية واحدة فقط**يدعم النقل بواسطتة FTP/HTTp بامكانك ادارة الملفات بدون كابل usb تتميز الواجه باسلوب واجهة ويندوز !**ادارة ملفات الارشيف المضغوطة ,  انشاء وضغط ملفات zip فك ضغط rar يمكنك عرض ملفات zip ,rar,gzip,tar,tgz,bz  يمكنك الوصول الي المجلدات وضغط الملفات مباشرة فريد من نوعه*  *صور للبرنامج*   **    **    **    **    **     **    **     **     *لمشاهدة عمل البرنامج بالفيديو*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *روابط تحميل File Expert 4.0.2*    *Download File Expert 4.0.2*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ahmedadam

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## traduka

Merci

----------


## traduka

شكرا

----------


## traduka

Danke

----------


## traduka

Thank yo

----------


## traduka

Gracias

----------

